# I got my legs waxed for the first time.



## Classic Beauty (Dec 3, 2005)

OUCH!  That hurt like a female dog!  And I just got the bottem half of them  waxed.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 3, 2005)

ha ha, two weeks ago i tried waxing my own legs, and only made it 3/4 of a way on one leg. it hurt so bad. but im def gonna have it done profesionaly. the part that did get waxed is still smooth as silk! i love it


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 3, 2005)

OMGosh!! that stuff hurts. i have the one where u can do it yourself. so i tried it last night and i couldnt do it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i had to have my mom pull it for me! and when she pulled it...she pulled it the wrong way!!! so none of the hairs came off!!! oh man that stuff hurt!


----------



## miz_becki (Dec 4, 2005)

I used to hate waxing so I bought this thing called an epilator or something. You probably heard of them? They like pluck the hairs a bunch of them at once but it doesn’t hurt like you would expect and they don't grow back for ages and it’s really easy to use. Just thought I would rave for this product y'all should buy one.

I have one of these damned torture devices, and find that waxing is at least a lot faster in pulling out hair unlike epilator.

Poor thing, you will get used to it, if you keep it up. The first time is always the worst and the first strip in a session is always the worst.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 4, 2005)

If you think leg waxing hurts, try underarm waxing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As they say, "no pain, no gain".  It's so nice to have a silky smooth finish for weeks rather than the usual stubble every few days.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_If you think leg waxing hurts, try underarm waxing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As they say, "no pain, no gain".  It's so nice to have a silky smooth finish for weeks rather than the usual stubble every few days._

 
actually i've tried this at home. and it didnt hurt me at all. actually i was laughing. lol. again my mom pulled the thing off for me cuz i couldnt see. but then again i think it didnt hurt me because i tweeze them. i think a lot of filipinos do this.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 18, 2005)

My mom scared me off from waxing when she said her underarms BLED the first few times...AHHHH....I want to go Brazilian, but I just can't get up the nerve. I'm blond with thin, pale, slow-growing hair, so it's not like I NEED to, but still, the smoothness would be nice!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 19, 2005)

I've never gotten a leg wax but I did get a bikini wax a few years ago and I remember that it hurt but it wasn't that bad.  I think my legs would kill me.


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

Everyone's got a different pain tollorance. Waxing gets less painful though the more you do it. Waxes with Azuline (a form of chamomile) tend to hurt less, you'll know contains Azuline by it's blue-green color. You could also use hard wax which does not grip the skin like strip waxes do, instead it will only grip the hair. It's actually preferable to use the hard waxes for bikini's, brazilians, underarms, etc for that reason. The are also great for those with sensitive skin.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 19, 2005)

Try clipping your hair with scissors as much as you can before you wax, but leave a bit still up so it will able to be waxed.  I found that this lowers the pain -dramatically-.


----------



## Isis (Dec 19, 2005)

Deffinitelly! I wish my clients would do that BEFORE coming in for a Bikini or Brazilian :roll: that way I don't have to. Ick!


----------



## xSazx (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG, I remember the first time I got my legs waxed, OUCHHHHHH!
It has got more bearable with time though, but I find if I have it done while I'm on my period, omg AGONY, LOL.


----------



## Isis (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah.. you're not supposed to go when it's that time of the month, for that very reason. Live and learn, I say


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 4, 2006)

Every time I get my Brazilian I remind myself "it hurts to be beautiful"...LOL


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 5, 2006)

Oops posted twice... How do I delete this one?


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 5, 2006)

OMG I tried to wax my legs with that veet home wax stuff it hurt so much my dad came running into the bathroom coz he thought I was being murdered or something. It hurt so bad I only did one leg and had to shave for the next month every day so it would look the same LOL!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 12, 2006)

ee. i know a friend who gets her legs waxed. my hair grows so damn fast. ill shave one night and that morning ill have stubble. its ridiculous but i dont think i'd ever be able to do it.


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought one to do myself once, but i think it was too cheap of one bc it did not work that well.  I want to try it again (with a better one) bc my leg hair grows way too fast!


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 13, 2006)

i tryed to do my legs once and messed my legs all up. Man it sucks being sensative. It hurt like hell and then i got red bumps afterwards i think i used some sally hanson stuff, just to test it out. I really wouldnt mind going professional though.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't want to traumtize anyone with my bad waxing experience, but just be careful!! I used hot wax (got the little melter thing and the nice pearl wax, and the blue kind!) to wax under my eyebrow but I ended up ripping off a piece of my eyebrow skin about a 3/4 of dime big. Man, it was tramatic. . .I almost cried. . .haha It hurt a lot too.  hehe But yeah, I have no problems with leg waxes! I wear shorts year round so my legs aren't that sensitive.


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 14, 2006)

I tried waxing my legs on my own before but I couldn't remove any hair! It hurt but nothing came out! Anyway, my epilator does a great job!


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 15, 2006)

omg that hurts so bad.....but bikini is definitely worse!


----------



## afterglow (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it's just me.... but I think that waxing doesn't hurt very much at all.  To me it feels like a light slap.  Maybe the nerves in my legs are dead, but I like it this way!  =)


----------



## Rank_as (Feb 28, 2006)

deleted


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 2, 2006)

i feel like if i am going to go through a lot of pain to remove body hair, i want to do laser hair removal.  i have a very low pain tolerance, so it's only worth it if it's something more permanent.  until i have enough money, i'll continue to shave.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Mar 3, 2006)

*wax no no*

a while back in church a girl i knew got her eyebrows waxed...
before church.
the lady had no idea what she was doing and was pulling the strip in the wrong direction...and would re-apply wax over and over. she finnally figured it out and started apply wax and pulling the strip the correct way... needless to say she had redone the spot several times. not only was this girls face raw by the time this woman was done but it looked like she had been in a horrible fight.

so right in the midddle of the sermon she starts bleeding... and I mean Bleeding!

poor thing


turns out no only did the brow lady not have a licence, she was filling in for a friend who was running late at the shop.. "but had seen waxing done millions of times before"

rarr


and no... the girl didnt even flip out or anything.
just sucked it in.

wow.


but my moral of the story is waxing is not bad... personally i love it and feel that it gets easier as you continue

but please... PLEASE.

make sure your getting it done by a license professional and speak up when you feel something is wrong!

its a year later and she still has 2 tiny lil scars.


muahz. amy*


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 3, 2006)

OMG that's AWFUL! X( Poor girl!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 12, 2006)

what does it cost to get you legs waxed at a salon?


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 13, 2006)

I dont know, but I am getting it done for the 2nd time on thursday.  AHHHH!!!


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_OUCH!  That hurt like a female dog!  And I just got the bottem half of them  waxed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahah I agree! I used to be in cosmetology so I had to experience that.
Felt like my skin was being ripped off. Although it was probably worse for me cus I have really hairy legs! haha


----------



## MACreation (Apr 6, 2006)

anyone use an epilator on the bikini area? i need a heads up b4 i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have mo idea how??


----------

